

Why I Enjoy Reading This Guy's Blog - goose77
http://www.marketing-startups.com/blogging/why-i-enjoy-reading-this-guys-blog/

======
aorshan
I've read a few of his blog posts and I thought they were very interesting. I
think he makes a lot of good points and a lot can be learned from what he
says.

What I really like about him is that he doesn't just talk about business. He
talks about life and his theories on how to go about it.

~~~
goose77
I definitely agree with you. He's also so honest and authentic that it's fun
to read.

